# got kicked out of bed



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This would have been great with pics!!! LOL!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahaha!!! Bed hogs


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Debles said:


> This would have been great with pics!!! LOL!


pic added lol


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

moose kicked me out of the bed last weekend so he could snuggle my bf! i was not impressed lol


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

mrmooseman said:


> moose kicked me out of the bed last weekend so he could snuggle my bf! i was not impressed lol


I always win when it's me vs the bf  Hahahaha (it's sad how much satisfaction comes with that lol)


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

lol bed hogging is fun. once yuki tried to push me but he fell off himself. he woke up looking startled, barked at me and got back in bed.

i swear i didnt push him.

btw the bed i m currently using is small. 3 days later i m getting the new bed, pretty large and spacey one  no more bed hogging lol


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay!!!! She will still find a way to take your spot


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

My Big Kahuna said:


> Yay!!!! She will still find a way to take your spot


lol maybe he will. guess i better watch out :bowl:


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

hehe kyle only get the "weekend snuggles" lol during the week when i dont work moose is all mine! lol


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

trust me.. we have a pretty decent size bed.. and i'm always the one curled up in a ball lol


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

mrmooseman said:


> trust me.. we have a pretty decent size bed.. and i'm always the one curled up in a ball lol


 true!!

i had a large bed before and the kitten kicked me off it by scratching my back all the time :doh:  sounds silly but i kept waking up and moving to avoid the claws....bham ended up on floor at last.

i carried the kitten out and left him on couch, locked my door and had some peaceful sleep then.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

update:

Yuki is hogging the large bed all to himself!!! first night on new bed and i have been kicked into a corner!!! 

oh he is very happy with new soft bouncy bed and rolling around happily.

PS: i hereby declare that size of bed doesnt matter....bed hogging will still go on as long as there are TWO on same bed.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Yuki said:


> update:
> 
> Yuki is hogging the large bed all to himself!!! first night on new bed and i have been kicked into a corner!!!
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha I tried to warn you


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

My Big Kahuna said:


> Hahahahaha I tried to warn you


:doh: yes you did lol

i am happy to have him beside me  since i cant walk too much and my foot hasnt healed yet.


----------

